# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 11/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần mới với rất nhiều thông tin mới và thú vị mà Didau muốn gửi đến các bạn ngay dưới đây. Cập nhật về vé máy bay tuần này sẽ là những ưu đãi hấp dẫn. Khuyến mãi Tháng 11 - Khám phá nước Ý với giá vé hấp dẫn của Qatar Airways, Siêu khuyến mãi của Air Air và đến Hong Kong của Cathay Pacific. Thông tin tin mới từ hãng hàng không Jetstar sẽ mở lại đường bay Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng và ngược lại với mức giá từ 445.000vnd/chặng, và giá vé các chặng nội địa vào cuối tháng 11/2012. Cùng xem nhé!  :Wink: 


*Nội địa*

*Chương trình khuyến mãi siêu tiết kiệm: “10.000 VND Bay Khắp Việt Nam” của hãng Vietjet Air đến cho tất cả các chuyến bay nội địa.*

Giá vé: 10.000 VND/ 1 lượt (chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác).

Thời gian bay: từ 01/11/2012 đến 31/12/2013 hoặc đến khi hết vé (không áp dụng ngày lễ, tết)

Thời gian đặt vé: chỉ bắt đầu từ 21:00 - 23:59, trong các ngày sau đây:

Ngày 10,11 và 12/10/2012.
Ngày 07,08 và 09/11/2012.
Ngày 05,06 và 07/12/2012.

Khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho đặt vé trực tiếp tại website của hãng

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11 --> 11/11: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11 --> 11/11: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11: hết vé  *  06/11 --> 11/11: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11: 1.474.000 VND VND  *  06/11 --> 11/11: 924.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11: hết vé  *  06/11 --> 11/11: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11: hết vé  *  06/11, 07/11, 08/11, 10/11: 1.023.000 VND  *  09/11: 913.000 VND  *  11/11: 1.463.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11 --> 11/11: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11 --> 11/11: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11: 5.104.000 VND  *  06/11: 2.464.000 VND  *  07/11 --> 11/11: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11: 2.981.000 VND  *  06/11, 08/11 --> 11/11: 1.584.000 VND  *  07/11: 2.464.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/1 --> 11/11: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11: hết vé  *  06/11, 08/11: 1.914.000 VND  *  07/11, 10/11, 11/11: 1.034.000 VND  *  09/11: 1.749.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11: 1.150.000 VND  *  06/11 --> 11/11: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11: 1.280.000 VND  *  06/11 --> 11/11: 1.000.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 05/11: 1,260,000 VND  *  06/11, 07/11: 1,140,000 VND  *  08/11, 09/11, 11/11: 1,020,000 VND  *  10/11: 900,000 VND_Lượt về_: 05/11: 1,140,000 VND  *  06/11  --> 11/11: 900,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 50$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 150$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 29/10 - 04/11/2012Thời gian bay: 01/05/2013 - 30/09/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 05/11 - 11/11/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## pickst

*Vé máy bay tết 2013. Cùng bay với Vietsky, đặt ngay kẻo hết*.

Hiện tại  đại lý vé máy bay Vietsky  bắt đầu nhận đặt vé máy bay tết 2013. 
 Chúng tôi cam kết  giá vé rẻ nhất Sài Gòn.
 Luôn có vé cho các hành trình bay nội địa và quốc tế.
 Giao vé tận nơi,hoàn toàn miễn phí. 
 Đừng chần chừ, hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi đặt chổ vé máy bay để có giá vé tốt nhất. 
*Hotline 24.7* : *Mobi**: * *0974845527  - 0862 663 663*  *Y!* *vetet_2013*

----------


## pickst

*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY* *VIETSKY*
*NỘI ĐỊA - QUỐC TẾ*


*Bạn muốn mua* *vé giá rẻ* ?
*Bạn muốn* *giao vé tận nhà miễn phí* ?
*Bạn muốn được* *phục vụ chu đáo, tận tình* ?

*Hãy nhấc máy lên và gọi* *[IMG]file:///C:/Users/user/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG](08)62.663.663 -* *(04)62.663.663* 
*Hoặc Yahoo :* *[IMG]file:///C:/Users/user/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]* *vietsky_007*
*để nhận được* 

*- Sự phục vụ chu đáo, tận tình*
* - Giá vé rẻ nhất
 - Dịch vụ giao vé tận nhà miễn phí 24/7 ở bất cứ đâu*

 Vì sao khách hàng lựa chọn chúng tôi?

 - Chúng tôi *luôn cam kết giá vé rẻ nhất* bởi nếu bạn mua trực tiếp từ hãng hàng không bạn phải mua đúng giá vé từ hãng đưa ra, nhưng khi mua qua đại lý chúng tôi, để thu hút và cạnh tranh với hãng hàng không chúng tôi giảm % hoa hồng của mình lại cho khách hàng (Nên giá vé luôn rẻ nhất)

 - Với tiêu chí *"Đến tận nơi - giao tận tay"* chúng tôi đã làm nên sự khác biệt với các đại lý và hãng hàng không. 

 - Chúng tôi đã *tiết kiệm rất nhiều thời gian* vàng ngọc của bạn. Thay vì phải chạy đi, chạy lại để mua vé, đặc biệt trong thời điểm hiện nay tình trạng kẹt xe xảy ra thường xuyên làm bạn tốn rất nhiều thời gian, công sức đôi lúc cảm thấy khó chịu và còn tốn thêm chi phí đi lại và công việc bị chậm trễ (Do thời gian dành cho đi lại). Với dịch vụ mà chúng tôi mang bạn đã *giảm chi phí tiền mua vé, giảm chi phí đi lại và tiết kiệm thời gian* để thực hiện những công việc quan trọng hơn.

 Vậy thì không còn chờ gì nữa! Nếu bạn không muốn lãng phí tiền, không muốn lãng phí thời gian, không muốn lãng phí công sức thì hãy liên hệ ngay 
*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/user/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG](08)62.663.663 -* *(04)62.663.663* 

 Yahoo : *vietsky_007*





*Lưu Ý :* 

*Khi mua vé, bạn hãy chuẩn bị sẵn những thông tin sau :*

* Họ Và Tên : 
 Số Điện Thoại :
 Hành trình : Nơi đi - Nơi đến
 Số người đi :
 1 chiều hay khứ hồi :* 


* Tài Khoản Ngân Hàng :

 Techcombank chi nhánh Tp.HCM, Chủ tài khoản Công Ty TNHH Khung Trời Việt, Số TK 125 235 289 94 111*

----------


## hoacomay665

Mình cũng thấy đơn vị này chuyên cung cấp ve may bay gia re nay, các bạn có nhu cầu thừ contact trực tiếp xem thế nào nhé.

----------


## Nobody

Qua tuần thứ 3 rồi, update vé tuần 3 tháng 11 lên thôi!

----------


## dinhgiapit

Sau khi tung đợt khuyến mãi với *giá vé đi Singapore siêu rẻ 22 USD*, hôm nay hãng hàng không _Tiger Airways_ tiếp tục tung ra giá sốc chỉ với 12 USD cho vé máy bay TP HCM – Singapore. Vé máy bay khuyến mãi bắt đầu bán từ ngày 19-9-2012 đến 26-9-2012*hoặc cho đến khi vé được bán hết*. Xin tham khảo bảng tuyến bay và giá chi tiết dưới đây.

Hãy liên hệ với đại lý Vietnam Booking để nhanh tay sở hữu một vé giá rẻ bất ngờ từ Tiger Airways. Đây là*giá vé thấp nhất* từ Việt Nam đến Singapore và Úc. Quý khách lưu ý giá vé trên là giá vé gốc chưa tính thuế và phụ phí. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, quý khách hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi trực tiếp tại văn phòng đại lý *vé máy bay tiger airways* Vietnam Booking hoặc chat, gọi điện tới phòng tư vấn của Vietnam Booking !

_Hãy gọi ngay:_ *08.3956.2142 - 0933.727.116* _để sở hữu một tấm vé đi singapore giả rẻ nhất!_

----------

